# ZFS from bsdinstall?



## cen1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Is there any information when would ZFS come as a filesystem option when installing FreeBSD? It seems very strange to me that PC-BSD already did this and FreeBSD did not, the latter being preferred server OS and ZFS becoming more and more popular.


----------



## jdn06 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very often asked question. You will find a lot of discussions about bsdinstall and about ZFS on root. But AFAIK, there is no plan to integrate it for the 9.1 release.
You can use PC-BSD installer to install a true and pure FreeBSD with ZFS on root.


----------



## throAU (Jul 5, 2012)

As above, you can use PC-BSD to install FreeBSD.

However, if you follow one of the "Root on ZFS" guides on this forum, the process really isn't that difficult.

http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/


----------



## cen1 (Jul 5, 2012)

I see. Thanks for the answers.


----------

